

White House scrambles to defeat bill to defund NSA program - 1337biz
http://washingtonexaminer.com/white-house-scrambles-to-defeat-bill-to-defund-nsa-program/article/2533418

======
hga
Call your representative's office
([http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/](http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/))
and tell him to vote for the Amash Amendment to HR 2397 (citing the bill
number signals seriousness) and point out that the data for the call is being
recorded by the NSA (seriously: the one blanket metadata warrant we've seen is
for Verizon's Business unit, which as the D.C. ILEC we can assume provides the
Capital Hill land lines).

The guy who answered the phone this morning groked "including the data about
_this_ phone call", said the office had been getting quite a few calls on it,
and said he'd add me to the tally.

~~~
numo16
Here is an even easier way to find and call your representative (with a handy
script concerning the amendment):
[http://defundthensa.com/](http://defundthensa.com/)

~~~
hga
I don't recommend that, particularly the script, because our unscripted words
have more impact.

That site's script is also, say, twice as long as it needs to be. All you need
to say is "Amash amendment" and "HR 2397", and add a personal note. I'm not
even sure mentioning the Nugent amendment is a good idea, especially since the
tally taker might miss-remember your call and place a mark on it or both.

Hmmm, it just occurred to me that a fixed script on a web site like that is
silly. They ought to be generating a large number of different ones....

